# Cell Pal Holster???????



## Jammer (Jan 17, 2010)

Has anyone used or own this holster it seems to be a great concept I just wanted to get some info on it and pros and cons if anyone here has used or owns one. I work a professional job and have to wear shirt tucked in and I have a little dunlap also LOL. It is called the Cell Pal.... Here is a link

http://www.concealedcomfort.com/


----------



## VAMarine (Dec 25, 2008)

I had one of the original Pager Pal holsters, it is a neat _concept, _but the actual practice of using it sucks unless you're trying to hide a very small gun, wear huge trousers, or have legs like Olive Oyl.


----------



## 1911/W_HotSauce (Feb 21, 2010)

VAMarine said:


> I had one of the original Pager Pal holsters, it is a neat _concept, _but the actual practice of using it sucks unless you're trying to hide a very small gun, wear huge trousers, or have legs like Olive Oyl.


:smt082

----- > Crossbreed SuperTuck Deluxe

http://www.crossbreedholsters.com/I...efault.aspx?SortField=ProductName,ProductName

Video:


----------



## Jammer (Jan 17, 2010)

I have looked at cross breed and a couple other IWB's but they will show with shirt tucked in.


----------

